
State Department Fails to Vet or Monitor Military Aid to Egypt - 13375p33dp0573r
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/12/state-department-fails-to-vet-or-monitor-military-aid-to-egypt/#
======
corin_
This was on HN front page with 13 points but tagged as [Flagged]. I clicked
"vouch" because while I'm not a huge fan of The Intercept (some of what they
write is great, at other times it feels like they'll write anything that makes
the US look bad) this article feels like something that's fine to have on HN,
even if it's not something I'll upvote myself.

Would anyone who flagged it explain the reason?

~~~
rpgmaker
> some of what they write is great, at other times it feels like they'll write
> anything that makes the US look bad

It's called being critical. A journalist job isn't to make the govt ( _any_
govt) look good. There are a bunch of publications dedicated to do PR for the
USG so you're in luck.

~~~
corin_
I think you mis-understand me (I think my fault for not being clearer), I'm
neither saying the USG doesn't deserve criticism nor that I don't want to read
it. I love that The Intercept exists and think alot of their work is
fantastic.

A journalist being critical isn't automatically a good thing, it's only good
if they are being critical with reason. I'm not saying "if you write against
the USG you should balance it by writing good pieces about them", either. Just
sometimes I've read pieces from The Intercept that felt like scraping the
bottom of the barrel looking for reasons to criticise the USG rather than
finding good reasons and then writing about them.

~~~
rpgmaker
Just because you feel that way doesn't mean that it isn't worth reporting on
but I guess that would be a matter of opinion.

------
golergka
Regardless of US involvement, this article is strange: it's written as is
Morsi's government was actually democratic and didn't commit human rights
violations, and Muslim brotherhood was some kind of a peaceful democratic
coalition. I have no love for current Egyptian military government or their
methods, but such a typical dictatorship is still better than a radical
theocracy.

~~~
samirillian
Morsi was democratically elected.

~~~
golergka
So? A lot of dictators get democratically elected while publicly expressing
their negative views on the concept of democracy itself.

